# Cobwebs In My [email protected]#$#



## Orville (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello and Thanks. I Learned a lot from this place and I need a little more help. In a nutshell....
I started this 125g planted turtle tank and filled it with water and plants two weeks ago. I've been in this hobby for five months....kinda addicting....lol.

Literally overnight, plants,rocks, glass, everything is covered in "cobwebs". What the......Pics down below

Here it goes.....
82 degree water
4 hrs pressurized c02
4 54w 10000k actinic ho5. On for 10hrs day( I want to change these......opinions more than welcome..wink,wink)
2 metal halaide HIDs on for 4 hrs.
1 hydor powerhead . Don't know the model,larger one. on for 4 hrs a day
mix of eco complete and fluorite substrate
Fluval 406 with hydor input with bio from current turtle tank (will add a second once turtles move in)

Dose with Seachem as per their chart

http://s43.photobucket.com/user/outkast21/media/20140429_190033_zpsremde0ol.jpg.html

http://s43.photobucket.com/user/outkast21/media/20140429_190106_3_zpsxb8tq7f8.jpg.html

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e392/outkast21/20140429_190145_1_zpsykqkis6z.jpg

http://s43.photobucket.com/user/outkast21/media/20140429_190145_1_zpsykqkis6z.jpg.html

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e392/outkast21/20140429_192142_zpssk36r32x.jpg

I hope these links work.............


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

this may help
http://www.fnzas.org.nz/fishroom/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=50990


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't usually give compliments much but that's the most beautiful turtle tank I have ever seen

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

very nice, didn't look at all the pics after I saw what the hair stuff was and the very helpful link about it. Very nice looking tank


----------



## Orville (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks guys. The link was great! Im going with the uncycled tank part. I hope the plants will be alright. Oh yeah......I got these plants from Jimmyjam. I got a great bundle from him.


----------

